# Sexual Orientation by Gender



## eevachu (Jun 27, 2008)

Well we have a sexual orientation poll and a gender poll, but let's find out if the fandom has can "breed", or if we'll just "die out", statistically speaking. xD 

Since there's a limit of 10 on options for the poll, I had to cut out fursexual, and I had to leave out any options for transexual or intersex people.  Sorry about that.

Edit: Oh by the way, as for me, female: bisexual/bi-curious.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jun 27, 2008)

I voted male; pansexual, but I figured I'd comment and clarify that I'm femaleTransmale.


----------



## Nylak (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha, I was totally debating on whether or not I should post something just like this.  Thank you for satiating my curiosity.  X'D


----------



## Magica (Jun 27, 2008)

This will be interesting.


----------



## eevachu (Jun 27, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Haha, I was totally debating on whether or not I should post something just like this.  Thank you for satiating my curiosity.  X'D



Yeah I was insanely curious about this after seeing the results of the gender poll.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm male and Bisexual.  ^.-.^


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 27, 2008)

oh ho, I see I'm not the only gay male =^_^=

but honestly, I can picture this thread ending with over 60% bisexual females... no offense, it's just, my school is over run by bisexual females (most of them posers), and I don't think that ends at this fandom XD


----------



## eevachu (Jun 27, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh ho, I see I'm not the only gay male =^_^=
> 
> but honestly, I can picture this thread ending with over 60% bisexual females... no offense, it's just, my school is over run by bisexual females (most of them posers), and I don't think that ends at this fandom XD



Maybe if you only consider females, but looking at the gender poll I _highly_ doubt it if we include the dudes.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 27, 2008)

eevachu said:


> Maybe if you only consider females, but looking at the gender poll I _highly_ doubt it if we include the dudes.



oh yea... forgot about that XD sry


----------



## Nylak (Jun 27, 2008)

I just say I'm bi because I'm not ready to take the leap to full self-proclaimed homosexuality.  >_>;; It seems like I'd be closing off a huge chapter of my life if I did.  'Sides, I'm a noncommittal chickenshit. XD


----------



## eevachu (Jun 27, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I just say I'm bi because I'm not ready to take the leap to full self-proclaimed homosexuality.  >_>;; It seems like I'd be closing off a huge chapter of my life if I did.  'Sides, I'm a noncommittal chickenshit. XD



Hey man, leaving your options open is the way to go in business, you should use the same mentality with your personal life.  

God, I want a chicken on the bi flag, it's much better than the pink, purple and blue nightmare we have now:


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 27, 2008)

eevachu said:


> Hey man, leaving your options open is the way to go in business, you should use the same mentality with your personal life.
> 
> God, I want a chicken on the bi flag, it's much better than the pink, purple and blue nightmare we have now:



that's the bi flag? ouch! you should have it say "sharing is caring" XD


----------



## Nylak (Jun 27, 2008)

No joke!  Damn, the bi flag sucks.  >_>  It's too...pinky.  I always liked the bear flag's colours.  X'D


----------



## Monak (Jun 27, 2008)

Straight male


----------



## eevachu (Jun 27, 2008)

Nylak said:


> No joke!  Damn, the bi flag sucks.  >_>  It's too...pinky.  I always liked the bear flag's colours.  X'D



The bear flag?  Qu'est-ce que c'est?


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh god.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 27, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Oh god.



what are you "oh god" ing for?


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 27, 2008)

The thread matter, of course.


----------



## Nylak (Jun 27, 2008)

^ bear pride flag.  xD

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bear_community


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 27, 2008)

Nylak said:


> ^ bear pride flag.  xD
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bear_community


Oh god.


----------



## sikdrift (Jun 27, 2008)

Male: Straight


----------



## eevachu (Jun 27, 2008)

Nylak said:


> ^ bear pride flag.  xD
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bear_community



That is cool.  Why can't the bi flag be that cool? D:<


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 27, 2008)

eevachu said:


> That is cool.  Why can't the bi flag be that cool? D:<


How weird. Search for "Bisexual fag" didn't return any results.


----------



## Nylak (Jun 27, 2008)

Because the bi flag is gay.  yuk yuk yuk.

And come on, bears rock.  XD  I met a bunch through my sister's old bike "gang."  They're like big furry nonfurries.  >_>  ...No offense intended if anyone here is a bear.  *cough.*


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jun 27, 2008)

You know, gender is completely different from sex. Just throwin' that out there.


----------



## Nylak (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes, but if she'd said "sexual orientation by sex" people would probably misinterpret.  XD

Sides, if I'm not mistaken, there've already been a few votes based on gender identity rather than physiological sex.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm a male that is heterosexual. 

Gawd damn furries and dem dar sexual preferences. Betta burn dem to da ground fo' havin' dat gay sex wit' each otha'. >_>


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 27, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> I'm a male that is heterosexual.


BURN THE HEATHEN!!!


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 27, 2008)

D:

I DUN WANT TO DIE! BURN SHARK INSTEAD! >_>

Seriously, there is an ass load of homosexuality in the furry fandom. Pun not intended.


----------



## Nylak (Jun 27, 2008)

Actually, the heteros are winning.  That's a surprise.  o_o  Jeez.  There's more straighties than bis and gays combined.  I was actually expecting otherwise.  XD


----------



## railroad (Jun 27, 2008)

like a told you in the last polls:

-im a sexy male XD
-im a sexy pansexual male
-im a sexy pansexual male dragon
-im a sexy male and approved pansexual dragon

yeah i copy'n pasta from the other threads


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 27, 2008)

straight, open minded female


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm a man whore.


----------



## eevachu (Jun 28, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> How weird. Search for "Bisexual *fag*" didn't return any results.



Kay I really hope that was an intentional spelling error. xD



Nylak said:


> Yes, but if she'd said "sexual orientation by sex" people would probably misinterpret.  XD
> 
> Sides, if I'm not mistaken, there've already been a few votes based on gender identity rather than physiological sex.



Yeah that's actually what I originally wrote, but I thought it was in everyone's best interest to change it. xD

Man the poll is not looking good for the straight boys, however the odds for the straight or bi female are very promising. xD


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 28, 2008)

Male and Bisexual.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 28, 2008)

Great thread here, Eevachu... I actually had been wondering myself haha.

Male, bi. Not saying "no" automatically to other biological sexes, though.


----------



## Yggd (Jun 28, 2008)

Pansexual male. I sure wish there was a flag for pansexuality, and if one ever does get made, it better not be similar to the bisexual flag; that thing's pretty bland if you ask me.


----------



## Nalo (Jun 28, 2008)

male and bi ovah here!


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 28, 2008)

male  and other!
yep thats right!
other


----------



## Nylak (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm curious as to what the "other" means, but I'm not really gonna ask.  X3


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 28, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I'm curious as to what the "other" means, but I'm not really gonna ask. X3


 
heh.
i think u get the picture :]
u can view my FA page then u will get 50% of the answer what i mean by ''other''
xD


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 28, 2008)

Straight female... there are only four of us apparently <=[


----------



## Arc (Jun 28, 2008)

Bisexual male slut here.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 28, 2008)

w00t!
xD


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 28, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> D:
> 
> I DUN WANT TO DIE! BURN SHARK INSTEAD! >_>
> 
> Seriously, there is an ass load of homosexuality in the furry fandom. Pun not intended.



The hell, man?  I don't want to be burned.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 28, 2008)

I guessed I'd have to go with male--other, as well.  None of the others quite describe me.
Does 'fursexual' mean what I think it means?  Is there now an official word for it?


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 28, 2008)

I am male and i am straight


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 28, 2008)

Straight males tied with bi and gay COMBINED? 

Madness!

Other, btw. Herpetosexual ftw.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 28, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Seriously, there is an ass load of homosexuality in the furry fandom. Pun not intended.


I SO lol'd at that. 

Well, yes, there is. But there are lots of gay people out there in general.

What I personally find amusing is the amount of immoral, unchristian and utterly sinful bi- and pan-sexuals out there. (And uh... other-sexuals)


----------



## TopazThunder (Jun 28, 2008)

Straight female signing in. ^v^


----------



## Ratte (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, female yeah, but idk orientation =/


----------



## Thatch (Jun 28, 2008)

Straight male here.
And the outcome of the poll is quite surprising... Just, how many people don't vote? That could change thing entirely


----------



## Ratte (Jun 28, 2008)

I didn't, because I still don't know.

I mean, I haz something on me that says " I <3 Boobies" for fuck's sake =D


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 28, 2008)

straight male


----------



## Ratte (Jun 28, 2008)

^ liar!  =D


----------



## Strick-Nine (Jun 28, 2008)

Tambourine player'tastically male.

I demand a black rainbow, damn it, screw all them frilly colours.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 28, 2008)

NU!


----------



## Furthlingam (Jun 28, 2008)

So... I suppose the goal here is to see how many kids per person are necessary for population stability, assuming monogamy and no pregnancies between people inherently uninterested in each other's gender.

I have that figure at 3.71.

And I'm free to work on it.


----------



## Aden (Jun 28, 2008)

Bah, I voted for Bisexual before I saw that there was a Pansexual option.

Oh well.


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 28, 2008)

Strick-Nine said:


> Tambourine player'tastically male.
> 
> I demand a black rainbow, damn it, screw all them frilly colours.



I wouldn't mind something less..."flashy" for wearing soon...and only reason I consider that is no one IRL takes me seriously when told I'm gay.  I'm getting quite tired of it ._.

And yes, that answers the pull.  Gay male here.  I tried.  I really did to be straight...but alas not even bi.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 28, 2008)

same secks is hotter.


----------



## Furthlingam (Jun 28, 2008)

In a group of 8 representaitve furs, this leaves 4 people vying for the attention of the one girl. In many of the other likeliest samples-- ones that included a second girl, there'd be even more competition from... the second girl. >_<

The fandom is fail for straight doods.


----------



## Lonely (Jun 29, 2008)

Me?  Bi male leaning toward gay.  If I lived in Norway I might already have a boyfriend. ^.^
*shrugs* 

From what I've seen of furries and how they are treated outside of communities like this, it kind of makes sense that there are so many non-hetrosexual people.  Everyone here's already admitted to something that will produce scorn from others, so one more closet's not as hard, to admit that you're in it if not coming out of it.



Yggd said:


> Pansexual male. I sure wish there was a flag for pansexuality, and if one ever does get made, it better not be similar to the bisexual flag; that thing's pretty bland if you ask me.


That'd be easy to make.  Just do a gradient.    I'd make it but my computer sucks ass and lags running notepad.  So, I'll let someone else do it.



			
				Furthlingam said:
			
		

> In a group of 8 representaitve furs, this leaves 4 people vying for the attention of the one girl. In many of the other likeliest samples-- ones that included a second girl, there'd be even more competition from... the second girl. >_<
> 
> The fandom is fail for straight doods.


I can only hope the other four guys are "gettin' it on."


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 29, 2008)

Furthlingam said:


> The fandom is fail for straight doods.


And yet it's full of them. Oh boy.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 29, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> And yet it's full of them. Oh boy.



Then either they're just looking for free porn, not girlfriends, or they're delusional.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Then either they're just looking for free porn, not girlfriends, or they're delusional.


Or they don't give a shit about sex when looking at pictures of animals standing on their hind legs?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 29, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> And yet it's full of them. Oh boy.



They could always go bisexual if they're that desperate.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 29, 2008)

wow!
there are 5 male others!
guess who they are


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 29, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> They could always go bisexual if they're that desperate.


NEVAR!

But with so many furfags (Literally) in the fandom, who knows? Maybe my gay-dar will start bleeping at me after a while.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 29, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> NEVAR!
> 
> But with so many furfags (Literally) in the fandom, who knows? Maybe my gay-dar will start bleeping at me after a while.


 

LOL
i think its on warning right now xD


----------



## FeralPup (Jun 29, 2008)

I am one of the three bisexual females o-O
 theres only 3...i was expecting more to be honest x3​


----------



## Gryffinswing (Jun 29, 2008)

I am of the male gender and am a bisexual. Thank you very much. :3


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

not sure if ive posted in this 1 yet or not but here goes 

i'm male and Bisexual


----------



## Gryffinswing (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> not sure if ive posted in this 1 yet or not but here goes
> 
> i'm male and Bisexual


Oh my god!
Your your.. 
Your a fox. D:


----------



## Greyscale (Jun 29, 2008)

Male, Bi. ~70% straight.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

Gryffinswing said:


> Oh my god!
> Your your..
> Your a fox. D:



oh my god! so am I XD

plus, I'm a gay male


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 29, 2008)

Greyscale said:


> Male, Bi. ~70% straight.



D:  I kid, I kid

:3


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

Gryffinswing said:


> Oh my god!
> Your your..
> Your a fox. D:



lol why did you have to post that, and im going off this to not start spamming this forum, pm me to continue conversation

lol Niko :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 29, 2008)

Male Bi-curious
XP never made it pass first base with guys and gals...damn pitcher getting good >.>


----------



## Rehka (Jun 29, 2008)

Pup said:


> I am one of the three bisexual females o-O
> theres only 3...i was expecting more to be honest x3​



It be five now :3 (with the inclusion of me)

Only I didnt figure it out until shortly before I was married! Poo. Ah well, my man be the greatest anyway <3


----------



## Chevallier LaChance (Jun 29, 2008)

Straight as a rainbow....they're actually straight.


----------



## karmapolice (Jun 29, 2008)

female, straight


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 29, 2008)

My mouse is gay I think, can I vote again?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 29, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> My mouse is gay I think, can I vote again?



Yes.  For I must know.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 29, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Yes.  For I must know.


How do I do that.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 29, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> How do I do that.



Sorry, you can't vote again.  But I still wanna know.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 29, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Sorry, you can't vote again.  But I still wanna know.


I started to suspect it a long time ago, and now I'm actually somewhat embarrassed to admit it... I didn't think anything bad about it, I mean, there were good roots to it, but I guess that sort of thing doesn't come with the manual... But then it started missing clicks. I knew my mouse was fucking gay.


----------



## Meta_Foxx278 (Jun 29, 2008)

Male: Other for Asexual.  Read some of my other posts in the other forums on this subject since I don't want to repeat myself.


----------



## Sunglasses (Jun 29, 2008)

Male: Bisexual


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 29, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> I started to suspect it a long time ago, and now I'm actually somewhat embarrassed to admit it... I didn't think anything bad about it, I mean, there were good roots to it, but I guess that sort of thing doesn't come with the manual... But then it started missing clicks. My mouse is fucking gay.



lol, Draco_2k.  You haven't answered what I wanna know, though.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 29, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> lol, Draco_2k.  You haven't answered what I wanna know.


Why do you want to know so much about my mouse?

You pervert.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 29, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Why do you want to know so much about my mouse?
> 
> You pervert.



Okay.  I'll leave ya alone.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 29, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Okay.  I'll leave ya alone.


Too late, I called the FBI. But thanks for the gesture.


----------



## MauEvig (Jun 29, 2008)

Female. 100% straight. Taken.
As for the male furs having to be gay or bi...that is a HUGE steriotype. I know 100% completely straight male furs.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 29, 2008)

MauEvig said:


> I know 100% completely straight male furs.


YOUR LYING


----------



## MauEvig (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm not lying. o.o; Why does being a furry automatically mean you have to be a homo?
My boyfriend is a straight male furry.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 29, 2008)

You're not a true furfag unless you're gay. It's the rules.

Keyword was "furfag."


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 29, 2008)

MauEvig said:


> I'm not lying. o.o; Why does being a furry automatically mean you have to be a homo?



*prances in and looks around*

ummm.....

*slowly backs out*


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 29, 2008)

MauEvig said:


> I'm not lying. o.o; Why does being a furry automatically mean you have to be a homo?


Of course it does! It's the obvious truth. (Tip: User might or might not be kidding)


----------



## MauEvig (Jun 29, 2008)

Then, isn't there a difference between fur and fur fag? XP


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 29, 2008)

MauEvig said:


> Then, isn't there a difference between fur and fur fag? XP


Who told you that. No.


----------



## MauEvig (Jun 29, 2008)

A furry is someone who identifies themselves with a type of animal right?
And a fag is well...a gay male. Or a pile of wood, which is the old definition.
They are two separate things, not necessarily do they need to be lumped into the same catagory.
And like I said, my boyfriend is a straight male furry.


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 29, 2008)

MauEvig said:


> A furry is someone who identifies themselves with a type of animal right?
> And a fag is well...a gay male. Or a pile of wood, which is the old definition.
> They are two separate things, not necessarily do they need to be lumped into the same catagory.
> And like I said, my boyfriend is a straight male furry.



Nononono it's one word.  furfag.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 29, 2008)

MauEvig said:


> A furry is someone who identifies themselves with a type of animal right?
> And a fag is well...a gay male. Or a pile of wood, which is the old definition.
> They are two separate things, not necessarily do they need to be lumped into the same catagory.
> And like I said, my boyfriend is a straight male furry.



They're just messin' with you.  Don't take them too seriously.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 29, 2008)

MauEvig said:


> Then, isn't there a difference between fur and fur fag? XP



Yes.



Draco_2k said:


> Who told you that. No.



Just because you are...



MauEvig said:


> A furry is someone who identifies themselves with a type of animal right?
> And a fag is well...a gay male. Or a pile of wood, which is the old definition.
> They are two separate things, not necessarily do they need to be lumped into the same catagory.
> And like I said, my boyfriend is a straight male furry.



A fag is a single cigarette. A faggot is a bundle of lumber. Both are homosexual males. The more you know.

And yes, I think that we might as well make two separate categories for furries and furfags, but it's much more fun to just over generalize and call all furries gay, which is why we do it.

Also, your boyfriend is going to come out in the next year or two. Just so you're ready for it.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 29, 2008)

MauEvig said:


> A furry is someone who identifies themselves with a type of animal right?
> And a fag is well...a gay male. Or a pile of wood, which is the old definition.
> They are two separate things, not necessarily do they need to be lumped into the same catagory.
> And like I said, my boyfriend is a straight male furry.


Furry - something covered in fur or exhibiting properties of fur.

Fag - British slang for a cigarette.

Furfag - a portmanteau - means "a fuzzy cigarette".

Cigarettes cause cancer and will eventually kill you, and are thus deemed gay. However, the fuzzy property would prevent you from doing so. Logically, Furfag is a fuzzy cigarette with bi-sexual orientation. If we apply the creationist view of second law of thermodynamics to this conclusion, we can finally determine that the so-called "FurFag" is nothing more than a tube of tobacco and oil covered in luminescent fur which can be used as a double-way dildo and provides refreshing comfort in times of summer hot waves.

Simple.


----------



## MauEvig (Jun 29, 2008)

Eh, you've got a point there shark. lawlz.
Those of you who are homosexual...well...I ain't gonna stop you. XP


----------



## MauEvig (Jun 29, 2008)

> Also, your boyfriend is going to come out in the next year or two. Just so you're ready for it.


 
Alright now you're going too far.


----------



## Razr (Jun 29, 2008)

I...dont even know myself ._. I had probs finding what Im truly am at sexual orientation. I doubt myself in many things. Thought, As time passes (and as well after months of RPing as a Fursona, SCALSONA For better redirection >=O) I think Im Bi, or gay ._. although Im scared to say (which is akward to say it here ._. -covers muz-) Ok...no more...

((note: I kinda attached to RP language so...some of my paragraphs MAY have it >.=.<))


----------



## MauEvig (Jun 29, 2008)

Well...the votes there say that 24 of the furries on here voted straight male right?
That's the majority.
So therefore, unless the guys on here that voted aren't being honest, then all males having to be gay therefore phail.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 29, 2008)

why aren't there more females? T_T We're outnumbered almost 5:1!


----------



## MauEvig (Jun 29, 2008)

So wait Phoenix, are you male or female then?
Sometimes it's hard to tell on the net ^^;


----------



## ExTo (Jun 30, 2008)

MauEvig said:


> Well...the votes there say that 24 of the furries on here voted straight male right?
> That's the majority.
> So therefore, unless the guys on here that voted aren't being honest, then all males having to be gay therefore phail.



Just a plurality actually, and a weak one at it. Bi/gay/pansexual males outnumber straight ones 36 to 24 so far. Add the 7 others, and we get 43 to 24, making the straight guys something actually *unlikely* to happen among furries (though that's relative).

In fact many would lump pansexuals with bisexuals, and that'd mean the plurality is bisexual among furry males (and heck, furries in general). This would actually be consistent with most polls.


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 30, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Just a plurality actually, and a weak one at it. Bi/gay/pansexual males outnumber straight ones 36 to 24 so far. Add the 7 others, and we get 43 to 24, making the straight guys something actually *unlikely* to happen among furries (though that's relative).
> 
> In fact many would lump pansexuals with bisexuals, and that'd mean the plurality is bisexual among furry males (and heck, furries in general). This would actually be consistent with most polls.



Bi could swing the vote either way.  What about straight leaning bis?  Really I feel there is a large number of younger, unsure furries in the fandom.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 30, 2008)

MauEvig said:


> I'm not lying. o.o; Why does being a furry automatically mean you have to be a homo?
> My boyfriend is a straight male furry.



well, in all seriousness, technically speaking, no one person is straight, furry or not. you don't choose who to love. you don't choose who to FALL in love with. as for males going to lengths to defend their sexuality and claim to be straight... well, you're just fooling yourselves XD. 

do you know how many of my friends/enemies have defended their sexuality and refused to accept that they could be bi, then later ended up with another guy/girl? I counted 6 so far. I'm not saying you're stupid for saying you're straight, I just think the world should come to terms with the fact that no one is TRULY straight


----------



## MauEvig (Jun 30, 2008)

Then by your logic Neko...I could then easily say that no one is trully gay either. XP
Though you could be going by the whole "everyone is a certain percent bi" theory.
Correct me if I'm wrong about that. In that case, no one is trully straight or gay, but bi. But your argument seemed a little biased against the straight population.
By the way...is there such a thing as a straight flag? o.o;


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 30, 2008)

MauEvig said:


> Then by your logic Neko...I could then easily say that no one is trully gay either. XP
> Though you could be going by the whole "everyone is a certain percent bi" theory.
> Correct me if I'm wrong about that. In that case, no one is trully straight or gay, but bi. But your argument seemed a little biased against the straight population.
> By the way...is there such a thing as a straight flag? o.o;



yup... even the gayest of gay are even bi. I just think you feel a little offended by what I said though... XD

what I DO know is that you're thinking simply, lust, not love... I'm not saying your boyfriend or other straight guys will end up having sex with men... but I guess you could put it in terms of uh... brokeback mountain (excluding the straight forward sex scene, which made little sense) XD. two straight guys fall in love. yea, that pretty much explains it.


----------



## MauEvig (Jun 30, 2008)

Only slightly offended. Not greatly offended. 
Though what bugs me is this huge promotion of being proud of being bi and gay...why can't I be proud of being straight? o.o


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 30, 2008)

MauEvig said:


> Only slightly offended. Not greatly offended.
> Though what bugs me is this huge promotion of being proud of being bi and gay...why can't I be proud of being straight? o.o



cause the majority of publicly being gay has to do with having the courage to accept it, and come out. and that's what makes me proud to be gay. 

I'm sure there ARE straight parades, but the thought of a straight parade can only lead to thoughts of, why in hell do you need one? and (not to sound paranoid) to offend the gay community. everyday, people who walk on the streets, the majority of them are "straight". not trying to sound immature, but being able to find someone like "me" would make me feel special.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 30, 2008)

MauEvig said:


> Though what bugs me is this huge promotion of being proud of being bi and gay...why can't I be proud of being straight? o.o



You can be... But when most of the population is also, what's the point?


----------



## Diego117 (Jun 30, 2008)

Added another straight male to the list.


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 30, 2008)

Diego117 said:


> Added another straight male to the list.



With those bangs? PUHLEEZE GIRLFRIEND.

<3 lol.  I kid, I kid.


----------



## Diego117 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey don't dis the bangs! lol


----------



## Thatch (Jun 30, 2008)

Diego117 said:


> Hey don't dis the bangs! lol



What he said. Long hair is teh shit


----------



## eternal_flare (Jun 30, 2008)

umm, another gay male added...


----------



## Tudd (Jun 30, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> umm, another gay male added...


 
Welcome to the party! :grin:


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 30, 2008)

Male and straight... well maybe bi... umm nah straight


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jun 30, 2008)

male and straight =3


----------



## eternal_flare (Jun 30, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Welcome to the party! :grin:



lol I'm on the list be4 you.^^



JAK3ST3RB said:


> male and straight =3



stop decieving yourself Jake ^^


----------



## Tudd (Jun 30, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> lol I'm on the list be4 you.^^


 
It's okay, you can have that spot.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 30, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Male and straight... well maybe bi... umm nah straight



Make up your mind


----------



## Tudd (Jun 30, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Make up your mind


 
I think he's just a good lier.


----------



## eternal_flare (Jun 30, 2008)

Tudd said:


> It's okay, you can have that spot.



You mean your warm spot? Then yes^^


----------



## Tudd (Jun 30, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> You mean your warm spot? Then yes^^


 
Yup, it's all yours. 

Numbers so far aren't surprising, and not disheartening to myself.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 30, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Make up your mind


 
I'm confused XD my life is confusing i don't have time to worry about my sexuality although yeah i am straight and Tudd yeah i am a good lier but i wasn't lieing about being straight  

Although with every passing day in these forums i can feel myself getting gayer XD


----------



## Tudd (Jun 30, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> I'm confused XD my life is confusing i don't have time to worry about my sexuality although yeah i am straight and Tudd yeah i am a good lier but i wasn't lieing about being straight
> 
> Although with every passing day in these forums i can feel myself getting gayer XD


 
Life confusing? I think you must be confused about what life really is.  I don't know about these lieing skills though. This IS the internet where even four-year-olds can lie. 

Well you've broke the 1K barrier, so the only direction you can go is gayer.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey, what party?  And am I invited?

Oh and congratz, Mr.Fox.  Now break 2k!  Do it!


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 30, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Hey, what party? And am I invited?
> 
> Oh and congratz, Mr.Fox. Now break 2k! Do it!


 
Theres a party... i don't care what the party is about but i still wanna come any parties good for me 
and thanks for the congrats message Shark ummm i'll try to ^_^


----------



## Tudd (Jun 30, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Hey, what party? And am I invited?
> 
> Oh and congratz, Mr.Fox. Now break 2k! Do it!


 
Yes, you're invited.  Though it seems every participant of this thread is.  Voting is _good _and thou shall be rewarded. 

Mr. Fox's next goal should be 20K. Ultimate "Forum Legend".


----------



## eternal_flare (Jun 30, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Yup, it's all yours.
> 
> Numbers so far aren't surprising, and not disheartening to myself.



Yeah, add me to your IM and you'll be added to my banner^^



Tudd said:


> Well you've broke the 1K barrier, so the only direction you can go is gayer.



So, the more you post the gayer you become?


----------



## Tudd (Jun 30, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> Yeah, add me to your IM and you'll be added to my banner^^
> 
> 
> 
> So, the more you post the gayer you become?


 
Added! 

And yes, as you post you grow and learn.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh goodie i'm one of the gayest people on the forums then... even though i'm straight XD


----------



## eternal_flare (Jun 30, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Oh goodie i'm one of the gayest people on the forums then... even though i'm straight XD



very true.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 30, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Oh goodie i'm one of the gayest people on the forums then... even though i'm straight XD


 
You should get a prize!

As promised, here's your billion dollars. *hands you a breifcase*


----------



## Aurali (Jun 30, 2008)

WOO! I'm the only lesbian!!! 0...o; wait... 



I'm so lonely v.v


----------



## eevachu (Jun 30, 2008)

Serves me right to leave a thread on sexuality alone whilst I go gallivanting in the woods for 2 days. xD



Furthlingam said:


> So... I suppose the goal here is to see how many kids per person are necessary for population stability, assuming monogamy and no pregnancies between people inherently uninterested in each other's gender.
> 
> I have that figure at 3.71.
> 
> And I'm free to work on it.



You win at math.  I fail it at it, so thank you for figuring it out. xD



Pup said:


> I am one of the three bisexual females o-O
> theres only 3...i was expecting more to be honest x3​



Welcome to the very small club sister. xD



MauEvig said:


> Only slightly offended. Not greatly offended.
> Though what bugs me is this huge promotion of being proud of being bi and gay...why can't I be proud of being straight? o.o



Being straight is like being white.  After the majority of you have caused pain and suffering to the minority for centuries, you uh...  Might not want to be flaunting it.  Besides, being they *majority* you don't really need it.



Eli said:


> WOO! I'm the only lesbian!!! 0...o; wait...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so lonely v.v



Don't worry, the 6 bisexual females will comfort you!

If y'know what I'm saying. *wink wink nudge nudge* x'D


----------



## Aurali (Jun 30, 2008)

eevachu said:


> Don't worry, the 6 bisexual females will comfort you!
> 
> If y'know what I'm saying. *wink wink nudge nudge* x'D



rawr.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 30, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Oh goodie i'm one of the gayest people on the forums then... even though i'm straight XD



Actually compared with most of us holegans you'd still be pretty straight.

OH SHIT THIS MEANS RILVOR IS THE GAYEST ONE OF ALL


----------



## Entlassen (Jun 30, 2008)

Phoenixwildfire said:


> why aren't there more females? T_T We're outnumbered almost 5:1!



...And it really grinds my gears!


Anyways, as a socially-inept male furry, I get the notion that I only think I'm bi, when in reality, I'm just really effin' desperate.


----------



## eevachu (Jun 30, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> ...And it really grinds my gears!
> 
> 
> Anyways, as a socially-inept male furry, I get the notion that I only think I'm bi, when in reality, I'm just really effin' desperate.



Welcome to my life (of you reverse the socially-inept male part). xD


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Actually compared with most of us holegans you'd still be pretty straight.
> 
> OH SHIT THIS MEANS RILVOR IS THE GAYEST ONE OF ALL



XD  QFT, damn it!  0.-.0  That makes me second gayest.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 30, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> XD QFT, damn it! 0.-.0 That makes me second gayest.


 
At least you're happy about it!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 30, 2008)

haha, I like all the gay talk XD yup, one more, I shall tell the world of my gayness! I've even gotten 3 different messages saying that the pose in my picture on my profile is the gayest they've ever seen XD


----------



## Kurtsa (Jun 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> haha, I like all the gay talk XD yup, one more, I shall tell the world of my gayness! I've even gotten 3 different messages saying that the pose in my picture on my profile is the gayest they've ever seen XD



he's just dancein


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 30, 2008)

Kurtsa said:


> he's just dancein



are you saying I'm dancing? o_0


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> haha, I like all the gay talk XD yup, one more, I shall tell the world of my gayness! I've even gotten 3 different messages saying that the pose in my picture on my profile is the gayest they've ever seen XD


 
*puts hand up* yep i did that like 5 minutes ago but i had a question so my pm wasn't spam anywho i'm still straight i havn't changed seen 3 hours ago


----------



## Kurtsa (Jun 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> are you saying I'm dancing? o_0



ahhh sure?


----------



## Tudd (Jun 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> haha, I like all the gay talk XD yup, one more, I shall tell the world of my gayness! I've even gotten 3 different messages saying that the pose in my picture on my profile is the gayest they've ever seen XD


 
It's right up there alright.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 30, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> *puts hand up* yep i did that like 5 minutes ago but i had a question so my pm wasn't spam anywho i'm still straight i havn't changed seen 3 hours ago



yea, and last night, 2 other people questioned my picture -_- lol, I wasn't trying to "look" gay, I just wanted to take a damn picture!

It's because I'm ugly


----------



## T.Y. (Jun 30, 2008)

Im Male gay =P but i dont act like a gay person, thats just my sexuality, and im proud to be one ^-^


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 30, 2008)

T.Y. said:


> Im Male gay =P but i dont act like a gay person, thats just my sexuality, and im proud to be one ^-^



yea, no one believes me when I say I act straight.... I think I act straight XD

btw, is that klonoa in your dp?


----------



## Tudd (Jun 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> yea, no one believes me when I say I act straight.... I think I act straight XD


 
Based off of your profile picture, I don't buy it either! XP


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 30, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Based off of your profile picture, I don't buy it either! XP



cameras add extra... gayness to the picture o_0


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> yea, and last night, 2 other people questioned my picture -_- lol, I wasn't trying to "look" gay, I just wanted to take a damn picture!
> 
> It's because I'm ugly


 
You are not Ugly... and i say that being a straight guy.. to be honest i knows em when i sees em and yeah but it's not too bad looking gay in a picture.. if your good at it


----------



## Kurtsa (Jun 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> cameras add extra... gayness to the picture o_0


 
cameras are out to make everyone look alittle feminineto


----------



## Tudd (Jun 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> cameras add extra... gayness to the picture o_0


 
It looks like you took care of that all by yourself. 

This thread has devolved to PM level material here.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 30, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> You are not Ugly... and i say that being a straight guy.. to be honest i knows em when i sees em and yeah but it's not too bad looking gay in a picture.. if your good at it



hehe, thnx. at least I'm good at what I do XD


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 30, 2008)

Tudd said:


> It looks like you took care of that all by yourself.
> 
> This thread has devolved to PM level material here.


 
O RLY? thats strange i never pm :roll:

EDIT: it's not oh RLY it's O RLY so there we go


----------



## Tudd (Jun 30, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Oh RLY? thats strange i never pm :roll:


 
You killed it... it's "O RLY?" Better luck next time.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 30, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Oh RLY? thats strange i never pm :roll:



*mr. obvious* HAHA! izz funny cauz izz not true!


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh yeah like you guys would know XD
Oh yeah i changed i'm now Male: other on the poll XD


----------



## Tudd (Jun 30, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Oh yeah like you guys would know XD
> Oh yeah i changed i'm now Male: other on the poll XD


 
Figures...  

At least _some_ of us are honest.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 30, 2008)

0.-.0  What's going on in here?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 30, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Figures...
> 
> At least _some_ of us are honest.



what, now he's bisexual?


----------



## Tudd (Jun 30, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> 0.-.0 What's going on in here?


 
Complete tomfoolery. :grin:



NekoFox08 said:


> what, now he's bisexual?


 
Apparently, just other; but who knows what that means.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 30, 2008)

I LIKE MEN!!!! 

Oh shit i didn't just say that did i  
alright thats enough of the spam from me


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 30, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> I LIKE MEN!!!!
> 
> Oh shit i didn't just say that did i
> alright thats enough of the spam from me



aw, do you really? ya know, this is the worst place to deny your sexuality, and the best place to feel secure about your sexuality XD


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> aw, do you really? ya know, this is the worst place to deny your sexuality, and the best place to feel secure about your sexuality XD


 
I didn't deny it my sexuality changed in the 5 minutes i'm back to straight now :3

EDIT : i don't lie by the way but the 5 minutes i was bi were some of the best of my life XD


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 30, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> I didn't deny it my sexuality changed in the 5 minutes i'm back to straight now :3



 ...T_T...


----------



## Tudd (Jun 30, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> I didn't deny it my sexuality changed in the 5 minutes i'm back to straight now :3
> 
> EDIT : i don't lie by the way but the 5 minutes i was bi were some of the best of my life XD


 
You're letting your friends down! How could you do that.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 30, 2008)

Tudd said:


> You're letting your friends down! How could you do that.



hmph, make up yo mind boi! you're either bi or straight... TT_TT hurting my feelings!


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 30, 2008)

Alright fine i'm bi-curious XD


----------



## TG. (Jun 30, 2008)

wow what a sausage fest.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 30, 2008)

TG. said:


> wow what a sausage fest.



and? lol, then don't read it... geez, it's that simple


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 30, 2008)

If I may temporarily interject into the madness...

I voted bi, although I'm not completely sure. I could be gay, but then again, I do find women attractive... I'm still feeling my way around, really. I like the menz, but women have something I don't, and that intrigues me :}


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 30, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> If I may temporarily interject into the madness...
> 
> I voted bi, although I'm not completely sure. I could be gay, but then again, I do find women attractive... I'm still feeling my way around, really. I like the menz, but women have something I don't, and that intrigues me :}



And also vaginae are awesome.


----------



## MauEvig (Jun 30, 2008)

> I'm sure there ARE straight parades, but the thought of a straight parade can only lead to thoughts of, why in hell do you need one? and (not to sound paranoid) to offend the gay community. everyday, people who walk on the streets, the majority of them are "straight". not trying to sound immature, but being able to find someone like "me" would make me feel special.


 


> You can be... But when most of the population is also, what's the point?


 
The point is this, and it's simple. Gays are promoted to act like they have to be proud of what they are, but they're also turning around calling us breeders (even if us straights don't even want kids) and a lot of them argue that there are a lot more gays out there, but the so called "straights" are just hiding it.
See, on the net the gays are overwhelming and pushy about their pride...and it makes us straights feel bewittled and afraid to speak up.
I'm not advocating it's ok to be violent toward someone of a different sexual orientation because that's wrong. Calling people names and hurting them emotionally is wrong too. But it goes both ways.
To bring up another point, do you think it's ok for a black person to beat up a white guy and have it be considered assault? Even though it's clearly a racist crime against the white guy? What if the same is said against the straight guys and girls.
Now, granted, that may sound like a fallacious argument, but I'm just making a comparison. If you gays want rights, marriage, whatever, go ahead. I'm not stopping you. But don't take away our freedom to say what we want about you either, because you'll be perfectly free to say or do whatever you want to us...and there won't be a damn thing anyone of us can do about it either.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 30, 2008)

MauEvig said:


> But don't take away our freedom to say what we want about you either, because you'll be perfectly free to say or do whatever you want to us...and there won't be a damn thing anyone of us can do about it either.



what the fuck?! are you living in a shell?! I'm sorry to say, every single fucking thing you said was totally god damn opposite from the truth. first, we don't make fun of you, we defend ourselves because you guys "feel" threatened by us for no god damn reason.

no, I gotta say, you've got one fucked up point of view... it's ok?! 

also, when was the last time you saw on the news that a group of straight people decided to tie a straight guy to a chair, torture him, decapitate him, then throw him in the woods and light him on fire? hm... I don't recall, but WAIT! I DO recall that happening to a gay man who did absolutely nothing wrong. and to make matters worse, you hear shit like this on the news every day, and yet the straight community feels "threatened" by *US* T_T

and like the last 3 people said about your straight parade thing, there's no point in it, and it would just be flaunting. why the fuck do you think so many people are in the closet? it's because they KNOW for a fact that 75% or even more of the straight community would be willing to do whatever it takes to stop them. 

I'm sorry, but I know I pissed you off, but what you're trying to say is just pretty fucked up. get over the fact that gays actually HAVE a reason to be proud of who they are. same with other certain races, etc.

and I'm sorry, but when in hell did anyone ever call you a breeder? fuck, can you imagine the things people say to me? quite the opposite of breeder, I can tell you that


----------



## Tudd (Jun 30, 2008)

MauEvig said:


> But don't take away our freedom to say what we want about you either, because you'll be perfectly free to say or do whatever you want to us...and there won't be a damn thing anyone of us can do about it either.


 
There is a limit, and do not suggest otherwise for it will ruin the rest of your poorly strung together argument.  You may claim earlier on that there is a limit but you remove it in the section I've quoted you.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 30, 2008)

Tudd said:


> There is a limit, and do not suggest otherwise for it will ruin the rest of your poorly strung together argument.  You may claim earlier on that there is a limit but you remove it in the section I've quoted you.



yea, I pretty much say what he said... only a little angrier XD


----------



## MauEvig (Jun 30, 2008)

I really don't see how my argument is "poorly strung together."
I'm tired being labled a homophobe when I'm for one...not AFRAID of homosexuality or homosexuals. I just don't support it.
Two...murders happen every single day. Torturing happens. There doesn't necessarily have to be a reason for it. Two gay guys could do that to a straight guy...two straight guys could do it to a gay guy...two gays could do it to a gay...and two straights can do it to a straight. And let's not forget that women aren't exactly innocent either, they can be just as violent.
Three...everything you've said here is an indication of why there SHOULD be a straight pride...because you're labeling us like we don't deserve one. What about all the supporters and those who are kind to you? What about the straight people who are kind to others. And if it weren't for the straight population, everything would die out.
See? Maybe I can turn around and argue that the gays are flaunting that they are gay, and better than us! I didn't say you said that, but look how easily I can turn that argument around? They could argue that straight people can't really love and are only acting on instinct...but I could not find a true connection with a woman like I can a man.
Now, not once have I said or done anything in this thread to put down a gay person...at least not on purpose. I'm not waiting outside my house with a rifle hoping to "nail another fag" on my wall or anything like that, so mind you, I would stop labeling me, and if you want me to accept your being proud of what you are, then accept me for being proud of what I am. I would also suggest that you all also accept the fact that there are such things as straight furries, male and female alike.
You want your gay pride go on ahead, but if you're going to make it look all glamourous and things, then don't blame us straights for being jealous and wanting our own pride thing, because we want to be proud of who and what we are, and not be trampled for it like you gays are so obviously wanting to do.


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 30, 2008)

Uhhh wow let me step in.  WHO THE FUCK CARES?  Thanks.  I don't have any IRL gay friends and I don't feel the need to stand out.  I rather not.  Now I'll go back to the sidelines to watch in disbelief as we fight over who sticks what in where and why.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 30, 2008)

MauEvig said:


> I really don't see how my argument is "poorly strung together."
> I'm tired being labled a homophobe when I'm for one...not AFRAID of homosexuality or homosexuals. I just don't support it.
> Two...murders happen every single day. Torturing happens. There doesn't necessarily have to be a reason for it. Two gay guys could do that to a straight guy...two straight guys could do it to a gay guy...two gays could do it to a gay...and two straights can do it to a straight. And let's not forget that women aren't exactly innocent either, they can be just as violent.
> Three...everything you've said here is an indication of why there SHOULD be a straight pride...because you're labeling us like we don't deserve one. What about all the supporters and those who are kind to you? What about the straight people who are kind to others. And if it weren't for the straight population, everything would die out.
> ...


 
Once upon a time, ideas were grouped in paragraphs. 

As for the argument, you ignored my main point alltogether. 

Side note: The official Give-a-fuck-o-meter is reading a dead zero. 

Edit: On a serious note, this is why Gay Pride is an epic fail. It pisses off straight people which makes them become less willing to let gay people have anything.


----------



## MauEvig (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, that's your choice Takun. I'm not going to stop you from what you're doing. Though I must say, I respect you because you aren't being so pushy about having to stand out or anything.
I think everyone should be able to stand up for what they believe in, rather than getting trampled over like I get so many times for being a straight Christian.


----------



## MauEvig (Jun 30, 2008)

> Once upon a time, ideas were grouped in paragraphs.
> 
> As for the argument, you ignored my main point alltogether.
> 
> Side note: The official Give-a-fuck-o-meter is reading a dead zero.


 
Then don't reply, unless you expect ME to give a shit.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 30, 2008)

This entire thread has become tl;dr.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 30, 2008)

MauEvig said:


> Well, that's your choice Takun. I'm not going to stop you from what you're doing. Though I must say, I respect you because you aren't being so pushy about having to stand out or anything.
> I think everyone should be able to stand up for what they believe in, *rather than getting trampled over like I get so many times for being a straight Christian.*


 
What? Where? Honestly where?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 30, 2008)

MauEvig said:


> Well, that's your choice Takun. I'm not going to stop you from what you're doing. Though I must say, I respect you because you aren't being so pushy about having to stand out or anything.
> I think everyone should be able to stand up for what they believe in, rather than getting trampled over like I get so many times for being a straight Christian.



Let me say this, anyone who hates on a straight christian because they are a straight christian (I'm assuming this is what happens to you, you have my sympathies) is out to lunch. But if people hate on a straight christian for being a general ass about their beliefs (you know the type), I say more power to them. Don't shove your views down my throat, I won't shove mine down yours. And that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> This entire thread has become tl;dr.



Makes me wonder why I bothered replying ._.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 30, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Makes me wonder why I bothered replying ._.



Oh, I didn't see that you were replying. You might actually say something that's worth reading. <3


----------



## MauEvig (Jun 30, 2008)

I get trampled all the time by atheists who think that it's foolishness for believing in a God.
I get trampled by the gay population because I believe that homosexuality is wrong...so suddenly I'm the bad guy that wants to kill and murder the gays...
In all honesty...I just think it's wrong and that's it. To react violently about it is also wrong though.
Two wrongs don't make a right, but not agreeing with homosexuality doesn't automatically make me a gay hater either.
In other wards, I'm with the "love the sinner hate the sin" population.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 30, 2008)

MauEvig said:


> not once have I said or done anything in this thread to put down a gay person...at least not on purpose.


 hey people, how bout we close this thread? XD


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 30, 2008)

MauEvig said:


> I get trampled all the time by atheists who think that it's foolishness for believing in a God.
> I get trampled by the gay population because I believe that homosexuality is wrong...so suddenly I'm the bad guy that wants to kill and murder the gays...
> In all honesty...I just think it's wrong and that's it. To react violently about it is also wrong though.
> Two wrongs don't make a right, but not agreeing with homosexuality doesn't automatically make me a gay hater either.
> In other wards, I'm with the "love the sinner hate the sin" population.



why do you think you are being trampled on, and no one else? it's because you're showing us differently from what you're telling yourself who you are. and no, we never said you're a gay hater, just a homophobe. XD it's like saying, "I don't like black people, nor do I believe in their ways, but that doesn't mean I'm racist"

and yes,, I'll admit, I'm more offended by this than others are, and that's because... well, maybe you should watch LOGO news more often


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Oh, I didn't see that you were replying. You might actually say something that's worth reading. <3



Nah, you're right, this thread really has gone to hell.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 30, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Nah, you're right, this thread really has gone to hell.


 
It went to hell many pages ago.


----------



## Snickers (Jun 30, 2008)

Female-Bisexual. But I havnt gotten any meat or pie =/... My attraction is stronger towards males in certain cases, same with females.


----------



## iciewolf (Jun 30, 2008)

bisexual female......PRIDE!!!!!!!!!-shot- ouch


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 30, 2008)

iciewolf said:


> bisexual female......PRIDE!!!!!!!!!-shot- ouch



better watch out... not everybody here appreciates our pride XD


----------



## MauEvig (Jun 30, 2008)

> thousands of others would think differently


 
Then that's fine. They're entitled to their opinion.



> but notice how I'm not going to lengths to prove you wrong about not everyone being straight, but you just feel so offended by it,



Who said I was offended or...even angry about this?


> and because of that, you REALLY offended us. accident or not, you pretty much said everything that really, you don't want to say on a non-homophobic, gay friendly site. and for the last time, the way we view our pride is totally different than you think it is.


 
That's fine too, but tell me..what is so wrong with straight pride then? Because evidently, you're treating me like I'm some kind of arrogant bitch.



> and honestly, I would label you a homophobe, BECAUSE whether you see it or not, you're REALLY offended by the gay culture and you literally pointed that out for us. being a homophobe doesn't mean kill all gays, it also means you look less upon us than you do everyone else.



I'm not offended by the gay culture, I just think it's wrong. I don't look down upon people who ARE gay, I have bi and gay friends. Do I think they are less of a person? No. I just don't agree with their choice of lifestyle.
So your argument that I'm a homophobe phails. I'm not afraid of them, I don't think of them as less of a person...but I really think they just choose to be gay...which is my opinion homosexuality is wrong and a sin.

For the record, yes. I think differently than the majority of the people here. I see nothing wrong with dressing and acting like a furry or an animal for fun. This doesn't constitute the fact that homosexuality is wrong.



> "if it weren't for the straight population, everything would die out"... if it weren't for the gay population, I wouldn't even want to imagine how crowded this world would be...


 
Millions of people die every minute, needlessly. There's also such a thing as birth control too. And self control. But at least I'm not saying that homosexuals are murderers because they don't breed...but just ask the Mormons. They'll argue that homosexuality destroys families and results in people not being born...right. But the Mormons are incredably biased anyway. Last I checked one didn't have to be straight or gay to be a murderer though. A murderer's sexual orientation means little to nothing to me, unless they are taking it out on the "opposite" sexual orientation.



> but if you're going to make it look all glamourous and things, then don't blame us straights for being jealous and wanting our own pride thing". jealous? try... pissed off at the fact that we're proud of being gay?




I didn't say you couldn't be proud of being gay...but you're saying that I can't be proud of being straight! You want to try and prove that homosexuality is alright and have your little parades and things go right on ahead! I won't stop you. So why would you try then to stop us straights from having our own celebration for being what we are? Because it's a waste of time/not worth it? The attitudes on this forum seem to point otherwise. 


> and for fuck sake, stop turning everything around on us. you keep putting words in my mouth, like you can't be proud of being straight... you can be proud of being straight, but for the last time, shouting and expressing your pride in being straight... ugh, figure it out


 
Why not? You're putting words in my mouth. Evidently you think I'm angry and offended, but I'm rather calm actually.



> "murders happen every single day."... can someone else tell her what's wrong with this sentence? no? ok XD I don't even know where to begin with this... 1. statistics shouldn't be included in murder, for example: yes, trust me, you are going to see/hear about WAY more homophobes killing homosexuals, because in truth, there are way more homophobes killing homosexuals in this world than just straights killing straights. you're acting like murder is just murder. ugh, I don't even know how to explain this


 
Alright then, but that isn't to say it doesn't happen with others either. I'm just saying that it's wrong either way, no matter what the reason for murder is, it's still wrong.



> why do you think you are being trampled on, and no one else? it's because you're showing us differently from what you're telling yourself who you are. and no, we never said you're a gay hater, just a homophobe. XD it's like saying, "I don't like black people, nor do I believe in their ways, but that doesn't mean I'm racist"


 
How am I a homophobe if I don't hate or feel threatened by the gay population? All I said was I disagree with homosexuality, never did I say homosexuals were inferior to heteros...just that homosexuality is wrong. Also, if I were to look at it from the perspective of an employer...I wouldn't even look at one's orientation for hiring someone if I were to hire them for a job. But a church leader...it would be different because we view it as a sin.
Also, I don't consider homosexuality a race. So comparing my argument to a race doesn't count, otherwise we'd have to argue the choice versus born with it thing...and I'd be surprized if you think we're automatically born with it if you feel we're all a certain percent bi. Well if we're all bi then it would HAVE to be a choice wouldn't it? Besides that homosexuality is amoung all races, so it would be hard to pinpoint them for at least one race. It could be anyone. It's not a physical thing that's just out there like a color of skin or shape of one's eyes. FYI...I don't have anything against other races either. All races are equal in my opinion.
But the thing is, I don't believe it's something you're born with, it's a choice. So that argument fails because in order to really make that statement comparable..we'd first have to agree that homosexuals were born with it and are considered like another race. But they aren't. It's a choice and a lifestyle. Not a race or outward appearence.


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 30, 2008)

Lol choices.  Lol freewill.  Lol God's plan.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 30, 2008)

Takun Lion said:


> Lol choices. Lol freewill. Lol God's plan.


 
Lol opinons.


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 30, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Lol opinons.



Exactly.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 30, 2008)

MauEvig said:


> How am I a homophobe if I don't hate or feel threatened by the gay population?



you do relize that your statement has changed throughout this right? I'm not just saying the one I quoted either, but also the whole I'm not angry, I'm calm. I'll admit, I'm angry too, but in your last posts, you showed anger also... and hey, forget it. I mean, all I honestly said to begin with was that I (keyword "I") don't believe anyone person is completely straight, but I'll also be truthfull, you offended me, which is why I offended youyou. so, all in all, I offended you, you offended me, etc. and the world of hate keeps spinning XD

let's just get on with our lives. 

and I just HAVE to clear this up, but the whole "millions of people die a minute" thing... you could not be any more wrong, it's actually "hundreds of people die a day. and statistically, more babies are born a day, than people die... just wanted to clear that up XD


----------



## Tudd (Jun 30, 2008)

Lol anger. Lol stats. Lol word of mouth.


----------



## MauEvig (Jun 30, 2008)

Heh. The majority of you don't look so offended really. Just that neko guy.


----------

